# New VA attempt at PTSD



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.stripes.com/va-to-offer-unproven-hyperbaric-oxygen-therapy-to-vets-with-ptsd-1.500265?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Stars+and+Stripes+Emails&utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines

might work well - - might be just another 'experimental' treatment on Vets


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

To hell with that... lol My PTSD got worse from their so-called treatments. "The VA, giving Veterans a second chance to die for their country since 1930..."- Dysfunctional Vets


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

they offered me Ketamine


----------

